# Where do you stash your picks?



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 10, 2009)

I was wondering what methods you all use for pick storage during a show. I kinda just shove a few in my pocket


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 10, 2009)

If you have a pickguard and don't use picks that are too thick, slide a bunch inside it.


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 10, 2009)

mic stand pick holders, find a random spot on your guitar that you can hide them if possible, double sided tape. a guy i used to jam with used to keep one in his hand and one clenched in his teeth during shows......i also used to jam with a bass player who used a spot of glue so he wouldnt drop his pick so much.......strange feller he was.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 10, 2009)

CrashRG said:


> i also used to jam with a bass player who used a spot of glue so he wouldnt drop his pick so much.......strange feller he was.



hahaha.

Thats insane, but possibly the best idea ever....


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 10, 2009)

i don't know what type of glue it was. insanely sticky stuff, but it wasnt superglue. im pretty sure he wasnt right in the head, but hey, what musicians are?


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 10, 2009)

I always keep a few picks in that small pocket above the normal one in jeans. I can reach that pretty easily. For gigs and practice I normally throw one on top of my amp too which is easy to get to if I need to. I don't recall ever dropping a pick during a gig though.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2009)

I have some of those Dunlop pick holders stuck to the face of the power conditioner in my rack and one on the back of the headstock of my stage guitar.


----------



## estabon37 (Apr 11, 2009)

I also use the pick holders, but I've just stuck them of the lower horn on a couple of my 'crappier' guitars. Even though I like guitars that look sexy, at the end of the day they're just tools you use to help you create/perform/fellate(?!)/jam and a pick holder on the front not too far from your hand can get you out of a tricky spot.

Another option is changing picks. Dava have picks with rubber sections that don't slip as easy as plain plastic picks. Other picks just have roughed up "gripping" areas.

Or you could staple your pick to your fingers. 

 Sorry. Felt sick.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

estabon37 said:


> Or you could staple your pick to your fingers.  Sorry. Felt sick.


----------



## S-O (Apr 11, 2009)

You know that little pocket in jeans, the one that is useless, well I have found a use for it, my picks. I have 3-4 jazz III's (ultex, EJ's, or regs) in there.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't drop picks very often, so I have one when I'm playing and a couple of top of my amp.


----------



## ilikes2shred (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a pick holder in the control cavity of one of my guitars (magnetic cavity cover) just for everyday use. 

If I was doing lots of gigs and stuff though and dropped my pick a lot, I'd probably just attach one to my pants or something.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got a mic stand holder that I keep on my pedalboard .. Always have 6 or so Dunlop Jazz 3's for myself and a few .88's for our other guitarist, just in case. I'm overly cautious that way ...


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 11, 2009)

My pockets are always full of them, whether im playing or not. as for glue, has anyone used that Gorilla Snot stuff?


----------



## Tukaar (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't really drop mine very often, for I use Dunlop 3.0mm Big Stubbys.  But just in case, I keep a few in a red plastic cup on top of my head on the floor. (I keep it on the floor to accommodate stage antics on the cabinet(s).)


----------



## Krankguitarist (Apr 12, 2009)

I do lead vox too, so I keep a dunlop pick holder on my stand and load it up with the purple tortex jazz III's.


----------



## Meldville (Apr 13, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I don't drop picks very often, so I have one when I'm playing and a couple of top of my amp.


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 13, 2009)

on my amp,
one in the pocket is useful


----------



## budda (Apr 13, 2009)

I keep the one i'll use in my pocket, and i usually bring my pick container - a sucrets lozenges box - in my guitar's case.

I pick up a pick if i drop it.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2009)

I carry mine in my roadcase in a pill bottle. When we actually play though, I have a couple spread out on my cab and a couple in my pocket. I don't drop them onstage very much.


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 14, 2009)

I choke off a lot of the pick, so don't drop it often. But just in case, i have a strip of double sided sticky tape with 3 picks on the headstock of my jackson, n a whole bunch of spare picks scattered on top of my amp.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't tend to drop picks much, so they always stay in my wallet, however my wallet is always in my pocket, so its a case of fingerpick my way through the song, and grab a pick, or just find the one I dropped in a quiet moment or a less noticeable moment and carry on


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 14, 2009)

I just lay about 3 on the top of my amp. I am not one to usually drop picks, but when i do i just run to my amp really quick and pick up another


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't tend to drop my picks, but i loose them ALOT , i normally stach them on my pants and on my amp's top, or between the strings on the headstock.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 15, 2009)

I just dont drop picks


----------



## Spondus (Apr 15, 2009)

pick holder on the back of the headstock, used to lose picks like crazy before i had them


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 15, 2009)

Wedgies!!! I have them on all my guitars so there's always 2 picks on each guitar when I open the case. I never drop picks, so thats all I need


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 15, 2009)

budda said:


> I pick up a pick if i drop it.



I pick up a pick if i drop it. i pick up a pick if I drop it. I pick up a pick if i drop it. i pick up a pick if I drop it. I pick up a pick if i drop it. i pick up a pick if I drop it. 

Try saying that out loud. 
Yeah, I pick up a pick if I drop it. 
keeping a couple in my pocket is handy too


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 15, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I just dont drop picks





I had a few spare in my back pocket if I got exuberant and hurtled some at friends or idiots in the audience, but yeah - not dropping them is the way forward.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep one or two on top of my rack, I don't drop picks often so it works fine for me.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually keep mine in my wallet.


----------



## 2jzonecup (May 8, 2009)

I stick mine in between the cloth and the wood on the corners of my cab grilles. usually holds three or four. or i stick em in between the screws that hold the peavey logo onto my cabs. seems to work fine. and they stay put when lugging gear around too!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 8, 2009)

Throwing one of those pick holders on the back of your headstock is probably one of the best methods ever.


----------



## hairychris (May 9, 2009)

Pocket, amp, somewhere near pedals...


----------



## cddragon (May 9, 2009)

In my pocket


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 7, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> I choke off a lot of the pick, so don't drop it often. But just in case, i have a strip of double sided sticky tape with 3 picks on the headstock of my jackson, n a whole bunch of spare picks scattered on top of my amp.


 

Double sided tape on the side of the headstock FTW, especially if you play smaller picks like the dunlop jazz series like me .


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 29, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I have some of those Dunlop pick holders stuck to the face of the power conditioner in my rack and one on the back of the headstock of my stage guitar.



I had a couple of those, one on my jackson.

Damn you Tom, now I miss my DKMG! 



matttttYCE said:


> Double sided tape on the side of the headstock FTW, especially if you play smaller picks like the dunlop jazz series like me .



0 LAWDz!

What the hell is going on with that epi's headstock? 

Is that dust?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> I actually keep mine in my wallet.





Me too 



matttttYCE said:


> Double sided tape on the side of the headstock FTW, especially if you play smaller picks like the dunlop jazz series like me .



 For the love of _GOD_ trim your strings


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't drop mine unless I do it deliberately. We used to do a song which had me doing a tapping solo, what I would do is have a pick in my palm then when it came to the solo I would drop my playing pick, keeping the palmed one in my hand, do what I do, then take the palmed one into my fingers and finish off the song then pick up the other pick when it is over. Its kinda like magic...


----------



## TMM (Jul 29, 2009)

There's a space along either side of the pickup in my Oni that perfectly holds my Dava grip picks.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 29, 2009)

chaosxcomplex said:


> My pockets are always full of them, whether im playing or not. as for glue, has anyone used that Gorilla Snot stuff?



Yes, Gorilla Snot is some sticky stuff. tis a cross between rubber cement and super glue. 
A little dab will do ya


----------



## MFB (Jul 29, 2009)

At home I keep them in the box that my SD '59 came in, if I'm on the go - pocket. Not to mention usually have one tucked between the E & B string on the guitar itself as well.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Jul 30, 2009)

might sound a bit stupid but i use double sided sticky tape

put it on the bottom of the guitar. put some picks on it and then if a pick slips out of my hand i can get another one fast live

for anytime outside of gigs i just keep a few in my back pocket


----------



## SuperD (Jul 31, 2009)

S-O said:


> You know that little pocket in jeans, the one that is useless, well I have found a use for it, my picks. I have 3-4 jazz III's (ultex, EJ's, or regs) in there.


 

It's called the coin pocket, and that's where I also stash picks. Actually, they're all over the place...every pocket, on my amp etc.
Turns out the coin pocket is pretty good for coins too, unless it's already full of picks.


----------



## budda (Jul 31, 2009)

i keep mine in a container and i'll keep a spare in my pocket for shows.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a pick holder on the back of my main guitar and I keep some strewn on top of my amp. I'm going to buy some Gorilla Snot though, the next time I'm at my music store.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 1, 2009)

I use a paperclip to attach a spare pick to the pocket closest to my picking hand.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 2, 2009)

I just jam them between the guitar's tuning pegs tucked under the strings on the headstock.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a smooth black leather strap which I double side tap and add a few picks. The tape is clear and with my black Jazz picks its invisible except to me.

Other than that I have them everywhere!!


----------



## y8c616 (Aug 2, 2009)

I stash a few of mine under my sweatband. Double sided tape is also good. I made the mistake once, however, of using an uber-sticky form of duct tape, and i couldn't get a pick off when i needed one:/


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 2, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I just dont drop picks



That's a freaking Norris answer, same thing for me


----------



## defchime (Aug 3, 2009)

my mummy got me a tupperware container that she customized with rainbow and bunny stickers...they keep my picks tidy and loved.

no seriosly, i just have like 2 on my amp head, a pack of 12 on my cabinet, like 4 or 5 on my computer desk, when im playing i have one in my hand and thats all i need...but when i start playing shows im definitly going to hold one in my mouth the whole show just in case...it'll be the new thing for guitarists to do, no more hair whip, no more guitar flip, or guitar spin, just a pick in your mouth. lol


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 3, 2009)

I put all mine in a little wooden box that I found in New York that has the star of David on it. It had cool colors, and apparently no one wanted it, so I took it. This was in 2001, and I've used it ever since. 

Although everyone thinks I'm Jewish when I'm playing shows.


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 3, 2009)

i keep mine in a zip-up wallet... I actually dont have that many picks :/


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What the hell is going on with that epi's headstock?
> 
> Is that dust?






Demoniac said:


> For the love of _GOD_ trim your strings




Haha yea, it's dust. I couldn't be bothered to clean the headstock or trim the strings...especially since my only pair of string cutters were M.I.A.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 5, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> When I'm in a pinch, sometimes the easiest thing is to tuck a few jazz iii's under my foreskin.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got a sweet little plastic box to keep my picks in, i forget what it was for originally, but i think it was thumb tacks.


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 1, 2009)

usually in the holder thing on the mic stand

I've never dropped a pick live though

(Jazz III ultex ftw!)


----------



## synrgy (Sep 1, 2009)

couple on the amp, couple in my back pocket.

Of course, now that I have enough experience (and regular income) that I always have enough picks, I basically *never* drop them any more.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 1, 2009)

In my ear






I really do this all the time.If not I loose them.


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 1, 2009)

do you get any ear infections?


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 2, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> do you get any ear infections?


 
Naa.I only do it when I have like 1 pick left and I dont wanna loose it some times it gets a little sore..


----------



## friday11 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have some kind of tupper ware in front of my monitor ( if I have one) and there lay all my picks, waiting to be shredded


----------

